# [3D] intel 945

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai un portable avec un core duo et pauvre de moi une carte graphique intel i945 (dell D620)

En suivant differents forums, j'ai reussi a obtenir des resultats honorables pour avoir de la 3D.

Beryl fonctionne bien, googleearth aussi (avec export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true)

Je suis a 1830 FPS avec glxgears sous metacity et 1730 FPS  avec glxgears sous beryl.

Ce que je pige pas c'est que un petit jeu 3D comme Neverball ne puisse pas etre fluide.

Si vous avez une petite idée pour optimiser la 3D de Neverball...

Merci de vos sugestions

----------

## nico_calais

Juste pour dire que ça m'interesse aussi. Même chipset et même soucis avec neverball.

----------

## kwenspc

même machine au taf tiens  :Smile: 

je vais essayer neverball, je vous tiens au jus.

----------

## grosnours

Un peu hors sujet: comment se comporte le framebuffer intelfb en console et au niveau texte? C'est fluide ou lent à crever comme un vesafb ?

----------

## geekounet

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Un peu hors sujet: comment se comporte le framebuffer intelfb en console et au niveau texte? C'est fluide ou lent à crever comme un vesafb ?

 

C'est pas lent le vesafb-tng quand tu l'as bien réglé, faut trouver le mtrr qui va bien pis voilà :

```
kernel (hd0,1)/linux root=/dev/sda5 i8k.force elevator=as video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1280x800-32 quiet
```

Ya 4 valeurs pour le mtrr (1 à 4 tout simplement), faut tester les 4 et voir lequel va le mieux, pour moi c'est le 3  :Smile: 

Sinon pour intelfb, j'ai testé au début, et ça tournait bien il me semble, et il me metttait le 1280x800 d'office ^^, mais je suis revenu au vesafb-tng je ne sais plus pourquoi ...

EDIT: pour répondre au sujet, j'ai une i915GM et neverball tournait bien quand je l'ai testé.

----------

## polytan

J'ai aussi ce chipset, mais je n'arrive pas a voir la 3D.

Pouvez-vous me dire les paquets que vous avez installé ?

Merci d'avance,

Polytan

----------

## kwenspc

juste configuré la variable VIDEO_CARD dans le make.conf, bien config le noyau aussi (support agp, faut mettre le bon chip et aussi le support drm avec bien entendu le support i915 qui en découle). Voilà c'est tout.

dans le xorg.conf ensuite faut loader drm, dri, glx  et rulez jeunesse

----------

## geekounet

Si tu veux un support récent pour le DRM, tente plutôt x11-base/x11-drm qui est plus à jour que les drivers inclus dans le kernel.  :Smile: 

Et à côté de ça, VIDEO_CARD bien configuré comme le dit kwenpc, et les use opengl et dri, ça devrait suffire  :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Si tu veux un support récent pour le DRM, tente plutôt x11-base/x11-drm qui est plus à jour que les drivers inclus dans le kernel. 
> 
> Et à côté de ça, VIDEO_CARD bien configuré comme le dit kwenpc, et les use opengl et dri, ça devrait suffire 

 

Tu dis qu'il est plus recent, mais il date quand meme de `20070314' or le 2.16.21 est sortit apres le 20070314 donc contient-il les memes driver, ou des drivers plus/moins recent ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Babali wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Si tu veux un support récent pour le DRM, tente plutôt x11-base/x11-drm qui est plus à jour que les drivers inclus dans le kernel. 
> 
> Et à côté de ça, VIDEO_CARD bien configuré comme le dit kwenpc, et les use opengl et dri, ça devrait suffire  
> 
> Tu dis qu'il est plus recent, mais il date quand meme de `20070314' or le 2.16.21 est sortit apres le 20070314 donc contient-il les memes driver, ou des drivers plus/moins recent ?

 

```
root@Dothan:pts/1 ~ # grep DRIVER_DATE /usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1/drivers/char/drm/i915_drv.h

#define DRIVER_DATE             "20060119"

root@Dothan:pts/1 ~ # grep DRIVER_DATE /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20070314/work/drm/linux-core/i915_drv.h 

#define DRIVER_DATE             "20070209"
```

C'est pas parce que le kernel est récent que les drivers qui y sont le sont aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## Babali

Ok je vais de ce pas changer mon noyeau !!!!!!!!!!!!

babali tape sur l'epaule de geekounet en guise de remerciment  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Moi, le truc qui m'énerve un peu avec le chipset i945GM (sur un Dell D420), c'est la non prise en charge en natif du 1280x800 en framebuffer...

----------

## Mickael

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Moi, le truc qui m'énerve un peu avec le chipset i945GM (sur un Dell D420), c'est la non prise en charge en natif du 1280x800 en framebuffer...

  et si maintenant avec le nouveau driver c'est en natif. Attend un peu je retrouve le poste.

[ANNONCE]xf86-video-i810 Widescreen Intel video

----------

## lmarcini

Oui, mais il s'agit du driver X11 uniquement qui, par ailleurs, pose des problèmes dans le cas d'utilisation d'un deuxième écran sous Xorg... 

Je parlais de 1280x800 au démarrage de la machine en framebuffer : certaines machines (dont la mienne) ne reconnaissent que le 1024x768...

----------

## Mickael

oups frame buffer tu dis, aïe j'ai pas fait gaffe... mais avec vesafb-tng dans le noyo tout est en 1280x800 sur mon inspiron, du framebuffer à x11, je me rattrape?

----------

## lmarcini

Oui  :Wink:  Mais le D420 n'a pas la même chance  :Sad: 

----------

## Babali

Il n'empeche que le 1280x800 c'est la premiere fois que j'en entends parler.

Sur des hp avec du i954G je fais du 1280x1024 sans problemes

----------

## polytan

Bonjour,

Je fais du 1280x800 sur mon toshiba dans mes consoles framebuffer.

Pour cela j'utilise :

```

video=vesafb,1280x800-32@60,mtrr:2 

```

et ca roule  :Smile: 

J'avoue, j'ai longtemps cherché (i810fb, inetlfb, vesafb..)

Amitiés,

Polytan

----------

## geekounet

Pour les résolutions en framebuffer, ça dépend de si le BIOS vidéo est bien foutu ou non effectivement  :Smile: 

----------

